# boneman - how bout 05 CT2?



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

Did you see any changes to 05 CT2? 

Since I am now determined to get a Nag frame with WC color and wanted a Ti frame for a while I am thinking of ordering a CT2 now. If there is no difference between 04 and 05 I might as well order one ASAP to avoid paying 05 price which I am sure will be higher. ...again I'd prefer all Ti CT1 if I could order one but oh well...

Thanks.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*I'd talk with Mr. Perry*

I'm sure he could shed a little insight on your queries. He stays in constant contact with the Colnago factory.


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*I emailed him...*



SPINDAWG said:


> I'm sure he could shed a little insight on your queries. He stays in constant contact with the Colnago factory.


along with some Nag photos to figure out which MXLs he has in stock in my size... since they don't (can't) make all steel ones any more I think I want to get one more to put up on the wall as NOS/art piece... I need two MXLs (one on each side of house) to balance out the ying & chi of my house as all-steel MXLs have great grounding force  ...no.. actually he wants to give me a great deal since he couldn't order the one I wanted for me as Colnago does not have the tubesets any longer...so I think I'm buckling....the way it's going pretty soon I should be able to open my own Colnago store  but them Colnagos are like candies (and look like one too)... I keep wanting more....


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*No difference*

Just from looking at the 2005 print catalog and the 2004 models, there's no difference in the newer model but as Spindawg says, Perry's the man to ask. FWIW, CT1 was never all Ti. You had to go to the mono tube Titanium/Titanio models to get all Ti. GVH has had some even recently. Good bike I'm told for bigger/stronger riders.



6was9 said:


> along with some Nag photos to figure out which MXLs he has in stock in my size... since they don't (can't) make all steel ones any more I think I want to get one more to put up on the wall as NOS/art piece... I need two MXLs (one on each side of house) to balance out the ying & chi of my house as all-steel MXLs have great grounding force  ...no.. actually he wants to give me a great deal since he couldn't order the one I wanted for me as Colnago does not have the tubesets any longer...so I think I'm buckling....the way it's going pretty soon I should be able to open my own Colnago store  but them Colnagos are like candies (and look like one too)... I keep wanting more....


----------



## 6was9 (Jan 28, 2004)

*I did talk to him...*



boneman said:


> Just from looking at the 2005 print catalog and the 2004 models, there's no difference in the newer model but as Spindawg says, Perry's the man to ask. FWIW, CT1 was never all Ti. You had to go to the mono tube Titanium/Titanio models to get all Ti. GVH has had some even recently. Good bike I'm told for bigger/stronger riders.


In fact, he's ordering one for me. As I've stated I wanted a WC Mapei color scheme Nag frame and I already have a C50 and a MXL (will be 2 shortly, the new one being AD10 98 Mapei) so that leaves CT2 unless I want an Alum and I don't. I've been eyeing Ti frames for a while and you just can't beat it at Maestro's price... a proven Colnago Ti ride with special order paint job at no extra cost that comes with $600 + Colnago CF fork. One thing is though somehow I had this notion that Colnago had more models then they have now...I was surprised.


----------

